# New member of Chris Hein - Solo Strings: "The Italian Violin" OUT NOW!



## Chris Hein (Apr 2, 2017)

*New member of Chris Hein - Solo Strings: "The Italian Violin"*

Naomi and I recorded a new Solo Violin "Italian Violin"

We rented an old italian violin made by Augusto Pollastri from a dealer, which was sold last week for 100.000,- €
The articulations and functions are absolutely the same as the CH-Solo Violin, but it has a completely different sound.
Its a wonderful sounding instrument, much richer and warmer than the CH-Solo Violin.

With a new development of the unique phase-align technique, we reduced the bow noise.
As is all CH-Solo Strings, I cutted out all the bow changes in the samples for a smooth and long sustain.
Bow changes can be played manually using a hotkey.

Here is a first demo by Leandro Gardini, "The Lark Acending" by Vaughan Williams.


The original can be heard here:


More demos will come soon.

The Italian Violin will be available in a few weeks.
Owners of CH-Solo Violin can upgrade for 49,- €/$
Owners of CH-Solo Strings complete will get the Italian Violin for free!

You can check the articulations and functions on the CH-Solo Violin site:
http://www.chrishein.net/web/CH-Solo_Violin.html

I hope you'll like my new baby. 

Edit:
A new demo for the Italian violin by Lawson Madlener:


This is how it sound when a violin player plays the Italian Violin.
Thanks so much Lawson.

Chris Hein


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 2, 2017)

Happy days Chris.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 2, 2017)

The Italian Violin sounds beautiful! It will make a wonderful addition to the solo strings. Happy days indeed! Congratulations on the new baby!!!


----------



## lp59burst (Apr 2, 2017)

Really nice work. Sounds wonderful...
Oh yah baby... a freebie coming my way...


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh yea NICE NICE NICE freebie!!!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi,

Very Nice Tone !

I have all the CH-Solo Strings except for the Contrabass.

So, I could either get the Italian Violin at $49. , or buy the Contrabass at $179. and get the Italian Violin for Free. I think I will go with the first option ($49.) 

I would also like to hear more audio demos of the upcoming Italian Violin playing more of the short articulations, to hear how different it sounds compared to the original CH Solo-Violin.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 2, 2017)

wow. Chris Hein > all libraries no kidding (forget bohemian, cinesamples, and everything else, just kidding, not). Still waiting for a symphonic string library to be released though


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 2, 2017)

A beautiful tone indeed! What a generous offer too, just 49€. Happy!  Can't wait to hear more demos, and also hope to hear comparisons of its tone to CH Solo Violin.


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 3, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I would also like to hear more audio demos of the upcoming Italian Violin playing more of the short articulations, to hear how different it sounds compared to the original CH Solo-Violin.



Here is a track by Przemek with more agile playing:




sekkosiki said:


> Can't wait to hear more demos, and also hope to hear comparisons of its tone to CH Solo Violin.


Here are two versions of Przemeks son "Talisman" played with CH-Solo Violin and CH-Italian violin:
CH-Italian Violin "Talisman"

CH-Solo Violin "Talisman"


Chris Hein


----------



## s_bettinzana (Apr 3, 2017)

I am italian (live near the Stadivari's Cremona), so my opinion is biased, but this sounds "lovely"

I own the full Solo Strings set and the violin was the weakest member of the family. I never liked its sound, but now you have definitely nailed the tone with your last baby.

Thank you for all and I am happy to know that this will be a free update for me

Silvano


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 3, 2017)

s_bettinzana said:


> but now you have definitely nailed the tone with your last baby.


True!  I prefer the tone of the new violin. What a wonderful tone.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Apr 3, 2017)

Sounds beautiful! Well done again Chris


----------



## Raindog (Apr 3, 2017)

I had the opportunity to test this beauty before the release. Playability was always there, now also the timbre is as it should be. Warm and singing just how I like violins. Well done Chris though it must have been an awful lot of work.
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 3, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> True!  I prefer the tone of the new violin. What a wonderful tone.




As do I, greatly. Congrats Chris, this sounds wonderful.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 3, 2017)

Love and prefer the tone of the new violin. Will pick this up as soon as my piggy bank recharges!


----------



## spyder (Apr 3, 2017)

Sounds superb, Chris. I will add this to my CH solo violin as soon as it arrives!


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 3, 2017)

this would be the best answer to the thread from last week "which solo strings is the best"

and good bye bohemian, sorry virharmonic


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 3, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Love and prefer the tone of the new violin. Will pick this up as soon as my piggy bank recharges!


Re-charge....that is what I what I do more often than not with these companies. "Yes, yes, it is ok, you have my card on file." heh.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 3, 2017)

Wow, Chris. I've been the owner of CH Solo Violin for all of 3 days. If you were in my shoes, how would _you_ feel about this?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 3, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Wow, Chris. I've been the owner of CH Solo Violin for all of 3 days. If you were in my shoes, how would _you_ feel about this?


Maybe send him an email ([email protected]) or personal message (on here) to ask about this. He may even respond to your post directly. He has done for me before now.

Is it the case that if I was to buy Solo Violin today it would include the Italian violin and at the same price as solo violin the day before?
I know I've bought libraries before now only to find them go on mega-sale the next week. Sometimes that just the way it is, but doesn't hurt to ask the question.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 3, 2017)

For those of us who will be purchasing the new CH-Italian Solo Violin, will it be a separate product when downloaded, and installed, or will it require re-downloading the CH-Solo Violin, and the new Italian Violin will be part of that download as its separate NKI ?


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 3, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Wow, Chris. I've been the owner of CH Solo Violin for all of 3 days. If you were in my shoes, how would _you_ feel about this?


I'm not familiar with the look and smell of your shoes, but I would feel good with the Violin purchase. 

The Italian Violin will be released only as a bundle with the CH-Solo Violin, not as a single instrument.
Two fine instruments for 259,- €/$. The same as the CH-Solo Cellos.

Actually if you purchase the CH-Solo Violin today and upgrade the Italian Violin later, you save 31,- €/$.

CH-Solo Strings Complete actually gets a discount, because you'll get six instruments for 599,- €/$

Chris Hein


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 7, 2017)

s_bettinzana said:


> I am italian (live near the Stadivari's Cremona), so my opinion is biased, but this sounds "lovely"
> 
> I own the full Solo Strings set and the violin was the weakest member of the family. I never liked its sound, but now you have definitely nailed the tone with your last baby.
> 
> ...



I think ur opinion is much more objective than those that claim Vsl solo cello or bohemian violins to be good


----------



## SBK (Apr 7, 2017)

This is amazing!! simply, I want it!!


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 10, 2017)

New demo by Majestro Przemyslaw Kopczyk:


Przemyslaw also did this re-creation of Naomi's live performance.
Listen to the sampled and the live performance side by side.
I think Przemek did an incredible job here:

 


To be honest, you won't be able to do this in an hour.
But if you pay enough attention on the details on each note, you can.

You also could ask Przemyslaw Kopczyk to do the strings arrangement for you.
I'm sure you can learn a lot from his way to tweak the instruments.

Chris Hein


----------



## Raindog (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi Chris,
You already told me during the Musikmesse about this video and Przemyslaw's recreation of the tune. I didn' t expect it to be SO good though. Przem is an absolute wizard and he really shows what your violin is capable of. Very well done by both of you. Chapeau........
Raindog

PS: I really enjoyed the evening in Frankfurt and to see and talk to all the gorgeous developers It was an honour for me to be there.


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 10, 2017)

Chris Hein said:


> New demo by Majestro Przemyslaw Kopczyk:
> 
> 
> Przemyslaw also did this re-creation of Naomi's live performance.
> ...




the realism in that reproduction. Yep there you have it. The best solo string library: Chris Hein. Please, no more "best solo string" posts on this forum, the answer is HERE.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 10, 2017)

Amazing Chris!!!


----------



## rlw (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful... Beautiful ... did I say Beautiful.... 
Thanks Chris


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2017)

Amazing how good, and real it sounds ! 

Very Well done Chris & Przemyslaw. 

Looking forward to the release of the Italian Violin.


----------



## s_bettinzana (Apr 11, 2017)

Chris, congratulations to you and the Majestro!
I couldn't ask for more; it has reached the limit of MY capability to discern between the real and virtual performance.

And the more I listen to it, the more I like the tone

Silvano


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 12, 2017)

Me too, the more I listen to the new demos, the more I like how it sounds. I think I have to try to mockup some parts of Sibelius' Violin Concerto, and see, how the violin handles that .


----------



## playz123 (Apr 12, 2017)

Question: If I program a MIDI track now using the current CH Solo Violin, can that same track then be used to trigger the articulations etc. in the Italian Violin when it is released? In other words will the scripting etc for both violins be the same....just different samples?


----------



## ctsai89 (Apr 12, 2017)

I just compared the midi reproduction & and the live performance:
the MIDI production sounded like it was an enhanced version of the live performance with perfected intonation. Just a tiny little bit of phasing between some legato transitions but I really can't complain about it due to how realistic the midi reproduction sounded.

Still baffled at people who thought LASS solo strings and VSL solo strings sounded good. When I argued with them that those libraries were extremely synthy they thought I was a newbie who didn't like the sound of dry libraries. But Chris Hein is a dry library, it sounds too real.


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 12, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Question: If I program a MIDI track now using the current CH Solo Violin, can that same track then be used to trigger the articulations etc. in the Italian Violin when it is released? In other words will the scripting etc for both violins be the same....just different samples?


Absolutely.
You may want to adjust the velocities a bit here and there,
but the articulations, functions, keyswitches and velocities are absolutely the same.

Thanks all for your kind words.
Yes, I'm a little bit proud. Its the result of a long travel.
You know that feeling: When you are through a project you know how you should have done it.
Thats why I'm happy I had Naomi again playing the Italian Violin.
It took her some time to understand what it means to play for samples.
But now she knows better how it will sound like.

The Italian Violin is ready for encoding, so about two weeks until the release if everything goes right.

Chris Hein


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 14, 2017)

Chris Hein said:


> Absolutely.
> You may want to adjust the velocities a bit here and there,
> but the articulations, functions, keyswitches and velocities are absolutely the same.
> 
> ...


Thank you Chris. Does this mean we have about 2 weeks to get in Solo Violin or Complete package in order to get the special offers/free update respectively?


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 15, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Thank you Chris. Does this mean we have about 2 weeks to get in Solo Violin or Complete package in order to get the special offers/free update respectively?


Yes, I'm pretty sure end of April can be the official release.
However, after delivering the master for encoding, I can't control the timing anymore.

And again: If you don't have the Solo Violin yet, get it now and update when the Italian is out.
You'll save $ 31,- 
Or, if you don't like the Italian and only want the Solo violin, get it now, it will only be available as a bundle later.

Chris Hein


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 15, 2017)

Chris Hein said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure end of April can be the official release.
> However, after delivering the master for encoding, I can't control the timing anymore.
> 
> And again: If you don't have the Solo Violin yet, get it now and update when the Italian is out.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 20, 2017)

The Release of the Italian Violin is expected to be next monday.

Chris Hein


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 22, 2017)

Chris Hein said:


> The Release of the Italian Violin is expected to be next monday.
> 
> Chris Hein


Last question Chris (I think), is the price for the whole bundle rising with the release of Italian Violin or just the solo violin price?


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 22, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Last question Chris (I think), is the price for the whole bundle rising with the release of Italian Violin or just the solo violin price?


The price for CH-Solo Strings Complete stays the same, including the new Italian Violin.
You can see it as a price reduction. 

Also, the upgrade price from any single instrument to Complete stays the same.

Owners of CH-Solo Strings Complete can download their free Italian Violin next week in the BestService user account.

Chris Hein


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 22, 2017)

Chris Hein said:


> The price for CH-Solo Strings Complete stays the same, including the new Italian Violin.
> You can see it as a price reduction.
> 
> Also, the upgrade price from any single instrument to Complete stays the same.
> ...


Thank you again sir.


----------



## scoble08 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey Chris! Is the Italian Violin still on schedule to be released today?


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 24, 2017)

If I would answer tomorrow, I could say YES!. 
I'll let you know as soon as everything is uploaded.

Chris Hein


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 25, 2017)

Ok, we are ready! *The new Italian Violin is OUT NOW!*

Here is how to get the new beauty:
Order the new Violin bundle
CH-Solo Violin owners > Get the Italian Violin as an upgrade for only € 49,-
CH-Solo Strings Owners get their free Italian violin in the BestService user account.

All info and demos are here:
http://www.chrishein.net/web/CH-Solo_Violin.html

Hope you'll like the new Violin

Chris Hein


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations @Chris Hein 

Sounds fantastic.


----------



## spyder (Apr 25, 2017)

Downloaded it, installed it, love it!


----------



## playz123 (Apr 25, 2017)

VERY impressive, Chris! Lovely tone, and this instrument should sit well in almost any orchestral mix or as a purely solo instrument, especially for very 'moody' lines. Translating my solo violin MIDI track for use with the Italian violin went very smoothly with only minor changes required, and one or two articulation changes based purely on preferences only. Also, I recommend batch resaving the solo violin instruments as it may speed up uploading times slightly. This library was definitely worth the wait, and is now a valuable addition to my collection. Brilliant idea of adding the Italian violin to your existing solo violin library. What a difference in tone between the two instruments. Cheers!


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone here have the Complete from Best Service and has received the new violin into their account? I have the Strings Complete but only show Violin 1.0 in my account (in addition to the rest of the strings) instead of v1.2. Clicking on the links shows v1.1, which I have had since January.

Curious as to if I should contact them, or there is just a delay in getting everything situated.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations to Chris Hein and team on the new Italian Violin release !

Q. Who is the maker of the original CH-Solo Violin ? And is the Italian Violin recording setup exactly similar to the Original Violin (i.e. Mics, Mic-Pre's , Brand of Strings used, Location, ..etc.) ?


----------



## emasters (Apr 25, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Curious as to if I should contact them, or there is just a delay in getting everything situated.



I didn't see it either, dropped their support group a request and soon there after, 1.2 was in my account. Perhaps it was timing versus the support request? But wouldn't hurt to send a support request if it's still not there. Best Service is very responsive in my experience.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 25, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Q. Who is the maker of the original CH-Solo Violin ? And is the Italian Violin recording setup exactly similar to the Original Violin (i.e. Mics, Mic-Pre's , Brand of Strings used, Location, ..etc.) ?


Sorry, but I don't quite understand your first question. Do you mean which company/person made the violin that was sampled, or who was the developer of the library? If it's the latter, it was Chris of course. Chris already answered the second part of your question earlier. The samples for the Italian are different, but the scripting etc. is identical to the solo violin. So, for example, you could take a MIDI track with keyswitches etc. that was used for the solo violin and send it to the Italian violin instead and, with a few very minor tweaks, everything would work fine.


----------



## s_bettinzana (Apr 25, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Does anyone here have the Complete from Best Service and has received the new violin into their account? I have the Strings Complete but only show Violin 1.0 in my account (in addition to the rest of the strings) instead of v1.2. Clicking on the links shows v1.1, which I have had since January.
> 
> Curious as to if I should contact them, or there is just a delay in getting everything situated.



I have the same problem and I have contacted their support by E-Mail. Probably, we only need a bit of patience; it's night in Germany now


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 25, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Sorry, but I don't quite understand your first question. Do you mean which company/person made the violin that was sampled, or who was the developer of the library? If it's the latter, it was Chris of course. Chris already answered the second part of your question earlier. The samples for the Italian are different, but the scripting etc. is identical to the solo violin. So, for example, you could take a MIDI track with keyswitches etc. that was used for the solo violin and send it to the Italian violin instead and, with a few very minor tweaks, everything would work fine.



Yes, I meant who was the violin maker, the actual instrument maker, not the library developer. 

i.e. is it a German Violin maker, or East European, or ...etc. and if the Italian Violin uses the same type of Violin Strings that the original Violin used ? (The type of strings used on a violin do make a difference in the way it sounds).


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 25, 2017)

s_bettinzana said:


> I have the same problem and I have contacted their support by E-Mail. Probably, we only need a bit of patience; it's night in Germany now


Yes I contacted them earlier. Will probably see it there tomorrow. Best Service really is great from my experience.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 25, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I meant who was the violin maker, the actual instrument maker, not the library developer.
> 
> i.e. is it a German Violin maker, or East European, or ...etc. and if the Italian Violin uses the same type of Violin Strings that the original Violin used ? (The type of strings used on a violin do make a difference in the way it sounds).


Augusto Pollastri, Italian instrument. Sold for €100,000 recently. No info about Strings that I have seen.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 25, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Augusto Pollastri, Italian instrument. Sold for €100,000 recently. No info about Strings that I have seen.



I'm guessing you are referring here to who made the new CH-Italian Violin, I'm interested in knowing about the maker of the First Chris Hein Violin (Not the Italian Violin). Or was the first CH-Violin also made by an Italian Maker ?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 25, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I'm guessing you are referring here to who made the new CH-Italian Violin, I'm interested in knowing about the maker of the First Chris Hein Violin (Not the Italian Violin). Or was the first CH-Violin also made by an Italian Maker ?


My apologies. You are correct in your assumptions and I don't have Any info for original solo violin.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 25, 2017)

The Strings used by a violin have a lot to do with it's sonic character, sometimes changing the strings on a violin to a new type of strings, can make it sound like a completely different instrument. That's why I asked about this detail.

i.e. The original CH-Violin could have sounded quite different if a different type of strings were used.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 27, 2017)

In "CH Solo Violin Overview" it reads, "reproduces the sound of internationally renowned violinist Naomi Binder and her excellent instrument."

I've just emailed her, asking her about her violin. I doubt I'll hear back but... who knows?
(nothing ventured... nothing lost)


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 28, 2017)

She wrote back! 

"My violin was built by Marc de Sterke in 1999. He lives near by Freiburg in the south of germany."

_I came. I ventured. I gained._


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 28, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> She wrote back!
> 
> "My violin was built by Marc de Sterke in 1999. He lives near by Freiburg in the south of germany."
> 
> _I came. I ventured. I gained._



Thanks for the feedback. 

So, it's a German Violin. It's always interesting to know what instrument/s were sampled in a Sample Library. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 28, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> The Strings used by a violin have a lot to do with it's sonic character, sometimes changing the strings on a violin to a new type of strings, can make it sound like a completely different instrument. That's why I asked about this detail.
> 
> i.e. The original CH-Violin could have sounded quite different if a different type of strings were used.


Yes indeed, but different instruments reacts differently to the same strings. Finding the strings that works for you, and your instrument is a tedious, expensive and never ending quest. I have found through 10 years of trial and error the combination of 3 different string manufacturers that works best on my viola for example. So it's a bit of a strange question. And even more important than strings is the setup, the bridge, soundpost, their relative position and tightness. And the bow of course. And above all the person playing. Anyway, my point was that I wouldn't want Chris to sample two violins with the same strings, I would want the strings that works the best for each instrument.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 28, 2017)

thesteelydane said:


> Yes indeed, but different instruments reacts differently to the same strings. Finding the strings that works for you, and your instrument is a tedious, expensive and never ending quest. I have found through 10 years of trial and error the combination of 3 different string manufacturers that works best on my viola for example. So it's a bit of a strange question. And even more important than strings is the setup, the bridge, soundpost, their relative position and tightness. And the bow of course. And above all the person playing. Anyway, my point was that I wouldn't want Chris to sample two violins with the same strings, I would want the strings that works the best for each instrument.



Yes, I agree. It takes time to find the optimal setup for a particular instrument. Not the easiest thing to find/decide on.


----------



## Nils (Apr 29, 2017)

The new violin sounds really great! Sorry if this has been discussed already, will both violins be included in the complete version of CH Solo strings?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Apr 29, 2017)

Nils said:


> The new violin sounds really great! Sorry if this has been discussed already, will both violins be included in the complete version of CH Solo strings?



It sounds like you didn't have the chance to look earlier in the thread. The short answer is: yes.


----------



## rjs (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello Chris,

I recently purchased the 1.2 updgrade and was wondering is it imperative to use Keka as stated in your manual. Can I use UnRarX as I'm familiar with it.

Look forward to your reply or any on that can help. Thanks


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 30, 2017)

rjs said:


> Hello Chris,
> 
> I recently purchased the 1.2 updgrade and was wondering is it imperative to use Keka as stated in your manual. Can I use UnRarX as I'm familiar with it.
> 
> Look forward to your reply or any on that can help. Thanks


I only use UnrarX, works perfect.


----------



## rjs (Apr 30, 2017)

Chris Hein said:


> I only use UnrarX, works perfect.


Thank you Chris. I must say this library and update is superb. Congratulations!


----------



## Critz (May 8, 2017)

Long live to Chris Hein!
I have to say the first demo didn't convince me a lot. But the new ones are great. Even not watching the video of Naomi's performance (listening plus watching the performance makes everything more real, good idea  ) the result is impressive!


----------



## Chris Hein (Jul 14, 2017)

A new demo for the Italian violin by Lawson Madlener:


This is how it sound when a violin player plays the Italian Violin.
Thanks so much Lawson.

Chris Hein


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 14, 2017)

Wow, that's a terrific performance Lawson! Man, would I love to see you do a walkthrough with tips and tricks on your process and how you go about achieving so much expression! 
This is quite an accomplishment IMO and really elevates the bar for sampled instruments.


----------



## SBK (Jul 15, 2017)

Amazing!!


----------



## scoble08 (Jul 15, 2017)

I agree with synergy543...a detailed video tutorial of how this piece was virtually performed would be invaluable!
As complex (and fantastic!) as sample libs like this have become, I think deep tutorials are one of the next steps developers should be addressing.

Whatayasay Chris?


----------



## Karma (Jul 16, 2017)

Damn fine mock-up Lawson. I especially love them mallets at 1:24!


----------

